# Location of BMW X5 F15 XDrive40e Alternator



## fatfash (May 11, 2014)

I need help locating the alternator for BMW X5 F15 XDrive40e 2017 alternator. Had battery not charging on the dash board but am confused as to where the alternator is on the engine. I have searched online but no luck in getting the location of the alternator.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

fatfash said:


> I need help locating the alternator for BMW X5 F15 XDrive40e 2017 alternator. Had battery not charging on the dash board but am confused as to where the alternator is on the engine. I have searched online but no luck in getting the location of the alternator.


It is part of the Electric-Machine starter/alternator.


----------



## fatfash (May 11, 2014)

Thanks very much.


----------

